

MyTown is bigger than Foursquare and Gowalla (6x as many checkins) - dkasper
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/mytown-booyah-location-iphone/

======
gprisament
Keith & Sam (the founders) are top-notch talent doing great things. However,
take "6x as many checkins" with a little salt... the game's scoring system
encourages you to checkin repeatedly to a single location to quickly get
points. That said, this is the only game for the iPhone I've found that my
wife has enjoyed.

